# Marie Antoinette Hair



## sadiesparkle (Sep 16, 2007)

Helloooo all 

I'm making a Marie Antoinette costume for Halloween *gets very very excited* and rather than wear a nasty wig (which I would absolutely loathe) I would like to do my hair in a fancy Marie Antoinette esque up do. Not too huge, but big and period style.

I currently have long dark hair that was dyed black and is resting from dying to death. I was thinking of taking it all the way up to blonde for the next couple of months. I have a Betty Page esque fringe that is being grown out (it comes all the way to the bottom of my eyes if i pull it straight). Are microring extensions a good idea to bring all my hair to the same length?

I saw a tutorial somewhere ages ago and just can't find it anywhere!

Any help is welcome!!

thanks,

xxx


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 17, 2007)

whoa dying your hair from black to blonde is a SURE way to damage it esp. since you said you wanted to "rest it"

blk hair was very hot in that era anyway i say work with what you've got

your best bet is rag curls i seen a tut somewhere online but am kinda tired to look

might do it tomorrow anyway gl


----------



## Nox (Sep 17, 2007)

Or you could wear a non-nasty wig...


----------



## sadiesparkle (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm allergic to whatever wigs are made of, and can't afford one made of real hair.

You are quite right - I can leave my hair dark, I just looked into it.


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 17, 2007)

i read somewhere than they used to put powder(like talk) into their hair to make it white back then so maybe you could try that altough it could end up looking dirty grey


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *zoe__* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i read somewhere than they used to put powder(like talk) into their hair to make it white back then this is true.
honestly i'd just try out your options, and if all else fails, just let the color be and just do the hair style of it. i dont know for me, dying my hair and having it get more fried just for one night is not worth it to me.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually I saw a pic of a costume that looked from the same era, the girl had the hair up in those kind of hair do's (It was a wig though) but the hair was not white, it was gray and it looked pretty cool, but no like completely gray. It looked exactly like black hair with powder over it. I liked it.


----------

